# Dallas Bike MS Question (MS150)



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing the Bike MS in dallas this year. I've got a few questions for those of you who have ridden it. 

1) What's the process for storing your bike overnight at texas motor speedway? I assume they keep your bikes locked somewhere. Do you hand in a race number in the number and they find it for you. And it is it relatively safe?
2) Do people camp and sleep in tents on the lawn at Texas motor speedway? Is it hard to find a spot to set up?
3) As far as the trip back, I assume there is a separate trailer that takes your bikes back to Frisco. Does anybody keep watch over your bikes once its delivered? For the Shiner GASP in austin, our bikes were delivered and left open in a parking lot where anybody couldve walked by and taken your bike. I have two bikes and would rather take my cheaper bike if that were the case.
4) Any body else have some positive or negative ride experiences to share?

Thanks and maybe I'll see some of you out there!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I guess you reviewed the FAQ already...

National MS Society - Texas: 2013 Bike MS: Sam's Club Round Up Ride

1) dunno... I'd bring my favorite bike, because that's the one I like to ride. Not really worried about theft / damage but, sure, it could happen anywhere. 

2) Yes. No. The place is huge. Look at the google sat view sometime. 

3) dunno but yeah, I've had my bike bounced around loose in the back of a trailer too... won't be doing that again. 

4) It's huge and well supported. Join a "team" if you know anyone, they help make everything more fun and you have the benefit of riders that've done it 25 times. Don't "race" but be social and enjoy. Wear sunscreen. Drink lots of water. Meter your pace.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm having my wife pick me up after day 1. I'll dive back for day 2 since it starts and ends in the same place on day 2.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Creakyknees, I saw your post before and appreciate it very much. I apologize for not thanking you earlier. If you are riding it this year, good luck!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep, several of us on the FIAT of McKinney / Bicycles + team will be riding as support marshalls. I hope you don't see us because we'll be at the back, helping the mechanicals, tired, overheated etc.


----------

